
Getting Started with Webpack 2 - sztwiorok
https://blog.madewithenvy.com/getting-started-with-webpack-2-ed2b86c68783#.fjs4xiv4v
======
saosebastiao
> However, since its release it’s evolved into a manager of all your front-end
> code (either intentionally or by the community’s will).

This pops up everywhere in JS-land. Someone writes a small tool that does one
thing well, and all of a sudden there is some barf-sandwich plugin system with
300k unmaintained plugins and documentation scattered across readmes, wikis,
and blog posts. It ends up sucking all of your energy, because it never does
100% of what you want, but it gets to a good 70% before you install some other
tool that does the remaining 30% and because it doesn't play nice with
everything else it breaks the former. It's exhausting.

IMO, this is what happens when you take the unix philosophy too far. Maybe
sometimes a monolith that solves multiple cross-cutting concerns is warranted.
I mean, if all the community wants to do with your small tool that does one
thing well is to take it and turn it into a shitty underdesigned monolith, why
not just plan on it being a monolith from the beginning?

~~~
bgun
If you build a monolith from the beginning, no one will use it because it's
"too opinionated".

------
taspeotis
Previous discussion [1].

    
    
        Getting Started with Webpack 2 (madewithenvy.com)
        98 points by gregorymichael 2 days ago
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12851864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12851864)

------
Randgalt
Wow - this comes at a perfect time for me as I'm just learning about Webpack.
Thank you!

